# amoxicillin with doxycycline



## ixilou (Nov 23, 2013)

My husband has been given amoxicillin for tonsillitis but we have egg collection scheduled for 1 weeks time so he is due to start doxycycline  in 2 days time. Do you know if both these drugs can be taken together? 

thank you for your time


----------

